# Power compact lights



## mshaughnessy (Jan 28, 2006)

I have a 4x65 W power compact fixture over a 55 gal aquarium, as well as a 2x 40 W shop light fixture. 
Right now two 65W 6700 K bulbs are on and two of the 40W bulbs (daylight and plant bulbs) are on. I have two 420 nm actinic bulbs, but I am not using them. 
I'm trying to grow a tank with a carpet effect on one side (with glossostigma and java moss) and taller plants on the other. I eventually plan to put pair of altolamprologous calvus in this tank. 
My water is very hard, pH is about 8. 
I have a few questions. Is this light setup appropriate? If I use all four of the power compacts, should I switch the two actinic bulbs for some other type. What are some good bulbs that come in 65 W power compact straight pin. Any suggestions?
I am setting up a simple DIY CO2 system w/ a two liter bottle, some yeast and a glass diffuser. Will this be enough yeast or should I try to get a second two liter bottle? I don't want algae. 
What are some good ways to control algae, while keeping the plants growing a lot? I can't have small fish (< 1 in) because the calvus will eat them. 
Any other suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

I would forget about the 2x 40w lights. 4x 65w (260w) is more than enough light to grow any plant you want. 260w over a 55g gives you 4.7wpg. I would use the "noon sunburst" method with these lights. Have 2x65 watts on for 3 hours, 4x 65w on for 3-4 hours and 2x65w on for another 3 hours.

With this much light, you will be in algae heaven if you don't maintain a steady level of CO2 in your tank (between 30 and 40mg/l). DIY CO2 has issues with consistency and being able to keep the CO2 levels up there, especially in a 55g tank or larger. If at all possible, I'd strongly recommend getting pressurized CO2.

Now that lights and CO2 are good, you will need to make sure that the plants don't starve. With this type of setup, you *must* dose macro ferts (NPK) as well as micros (Fe and traces).

As to your last question, the best way to control algae is to take care of the plants and give them everything they need to grow well. Once that happens, algae has a difficult time gaining a foothold. If the plants are starved, they stop growing and algae has a field day in a setup like this.

Hope this helps. There is a lot more detailed info here. Do a search for "EI" or "Estimative Index", a good methodology for fertilizing your tank.

And welcome to APC!


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I would take it another step further and just use 2 of the 65/55 watt bulbs. 130 watts will give you 2wpg of pc lighting. More than enough to all but the difficult plants. With DIY co2 it will make your journey much easier as DIY is hard on a tank that size. If you later decide to go pressrized, you can add bulbs as you go.


----------



## mshaughnessy (Jan 28, 2006)

thanks for the suggestions. I think I'll get a pressurized CO2 setup in a few weeks


----------

